# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Care at Home using Intelligent Robotic Omni-functional Nodes (CHIRON Project)

## Airicist

Website - chiron.org.uk

Director and project lead - Rich Walker

----------


## Airicist

Are robots the future? - The CHIRON Project

Published on Mar 16, 2017




> A short video by The CHIRON Project which looks at the future of robots and humanity. Will robots rule the future? Who would win in a battle between robots and humans? Will we all have a robot soon?

----------

